# Richtig Feedern und Pickern!



## Schleie! (5. September 2002)

Hi Leute!
Mir ist einfach keine Montage Recht! Ich brauche eine, wo viel Hält, schnell geht und leicht zu binden ist. Ich habe nun einen Tag gesessen, und habe eventuell eine gute: Am Ende der Hauptschnurr einen Wirbel. Dort Vorfach einhängen. An den Wirbel, wo das Vorfach schon dran ist, eine Schnur(die nicht länger ist als das Vorfach) mit einem Schlaufenknoten einhängen und an dieses Ende den (mit oder ohne Wirbel muss ich erst noch testen)Futterkorb einhängen.


----------



## Franky (5. September 2002)

Moin SChleie,

probieren geht über studieren!! Das ist erstmal oberster Grundsatz, nur bevor Du völlig gefrustet am Wasser stehst - ich glaube, das geht in die Hose und vertüddelt sich total!!!!

Ich habe auch so manche Montage getestet und bin an der SChlaufenmontage hängengeblieben. Es kostet einiges an Zeit und Geschick, aber ich meine, der Aufwand lohnt sich!
Dem erhöhten Aufwand, den man im VORFELD und nicht am Wasser treiben sollte, stehen kaum Tüddel und eine hervorragende Bisserkennung im Still- wie auch Fliessgewässer gegenüber!






Die SChlaufe besteht aus 0,16 - 0,18 mm Schnur auf Brassen (bis 70 g Futterkorb (Eigengewicht)), bzw. 0,22 - 0,24 mm auf Barbe (bis 110 g Futterkorb (Eigengewicht))

Bindeanleitung:
- ca. 70 cm monofile Schnur doppelt legen und Ledgerbead auffädeln
- das ganze mittels Clinchknoten am Wirbel anknoten
- Ledgerbead zum Wirbel schieben und untere &quot;Schlaufe&quot; greifen.
- Doppelachterschlaufe knoten (ca. 3 cm lang), wobei die Arme asymmetrisch liegen. Der arm mit Ledgerbead sollte ca 3 cm länger sein, als der ohne!

Warum unterschiedlich lange Arme? Ganz einfach: der Bisserkennung wegen. Bei gleichlangen Armen geht der Zug zu einen Hälfte auf den Futterkorb, zur anderen zur Spitze.
So aber geht die ganze Kraft richtung Spitze und der Fisch spürt den Futterkorb nicht! Ergo: bessere Bisserkennung, bessere Bissausbeute.


----------



## Veit (5. September 2002)

Mit der Schlaufenmontage habe ich bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sie läßt sich sicherlich nicht ganz leicht binden, aber Übung macht den Meister. Beim Feedern verwende ich sie fast ausschließlich. Wenn es aber doch mal ganz schnell gehen soll kann man auch die einfachste aller Montagen nehmen. Perle auf die Schnur, kleinen Wirbel, dann noch eine Perle aufziehen und dann einen mittleren Wirbel anknoten. In diesen hängt man das Vorfach ein und in den kleineren den Futterkorb bzw, das Blei. Wenn die Fisch gut beißen, dann fängt man damit auch genauso gut wie mit der Schlaufenmontage. Bei schlechten Beißverhältnissen ist die Schlaufenmontage aber besser, weil die Fische beim Biss weniger Widerstand spüren.


----------



## Mühle (5. September 2002)

@ Schleie
Die von Dir beschriebene Montage gibt es natürlich auch. Jedoch besteht, wie Franky schon sagte, die Gefahr, dass beide eingehängten Schnüre sich vertüddeln. Zumal, wenn die Schnur, an dem das Blei hängt, zu lang ist.
Umgehen kann man das auch, indem man vor den Wirbel auf die Hauptschnur mit einem Ledger bead oder einem Anti-Tangel-Boom das Blei gleitend montiert. Garantiert verwicklungsfrei und der Fisch muss beim Biss, je nach dem wie frei das Blei am Grund liegt, das Blei nicht mitziehen, merkt also erst später Widerstand.

@ Franky
hört sich ja ziemlich raffiniert und logisch an. Die Montage kannte ich noch gar nicht. Werde ich demnächst mal ausprobieren. Ich werde glaube ich nur den Mittelteil umdrehen, so dass das Vorfach in den Wirbel kommt und die Schlaufe des Mittelteils in die Schlaufe der Hauptschnur eingeschlauft wird. Dürfte ja eigentlich keinen negativen Einfluss auf die Fängigkeit der Montage haben 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Noob-Flyer (5. September 2002)

Hiho alle!



> Perle auf die Schnur, kleinen Wirbel, dann noch eine Perle aufziehen und dann einen mittleren Wirbel anknoten



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, ich mach das mittlerweile nur so. Meiner Meinung nach vertakelt es so weniger als bei der Benutzung von Anti-Tangles. Die Schlaufen Montage vertakelt nie, jedoch hatte ich dabei schon ein paar Schnurbrüche!!!

Bis dann
   Noob-Flyer


----------



## Mühle (5. September 2002)

Anti-Tangel vertakelt? Was hast Du damit angestellt??? :q 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Franky (5. September 2002)

@ Mühle:
Kann ich Dir nur von abraten! Der Wirbel, der in die Hauptschnur eingeklinkt wird, verhindert, daß sich das ganze vertüddelt!
Wenn Du das Vorfach in den Wirbel einhängst und die Montage einschlaufst, drehst Du das ganze um und Tüddel sind wieder programmiert!!!!

Anti-Tangle sind mit Futterkorb die reinsten Tüddelmontagen!!! Der Korb hat keine Chance sich selbst um die schnur zu drehen (daher der Wirbel auch darüber) und Bingo... Du vertüderst Dir alles!!!

@ Noob Flyer:
Schnürbrüche erleidest Du bestimmt beim Wurf! Dagegen gibt es Schockdämpfer (z.B. selbstgebaut aus Fox Powergum), die die Belastung beim Wurf reduzieren! 
ANsonsten kann ich Dir nur raten, Achterknoten/-schlaufen zu verwenden. 
Die Achterschlaufe hat fast 90% der lin. Tragkraft, während eine Chirurgenschlaufe nach meinen Testergebnissen auf max. 60% kommt!


----------



## Mühle (5. September 2002)

@ franky
Ich habe mit Anti-Tangles und Futterkörben noch nie Probleme gehabt!!! Heißen ja nicht umsonst anti-tangle  

Das andere kann sein, die Montage kenne ich wie gesagt noch nicht. Werde sie wie gesagt demnächst mal testen. Richtig und falsch herum!  :q 

Werde dann berichten!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Noob-Flyer (5. September 2002)

@Franky
Ich hatte keinen Shock-Absorber und hab nur eine doppelte Schlinge gemacht  #q 

bis dann
  Noob-Flyer


----------



## Vossi (6. September 2002)

Ich nehm beim Feedern immer Feeder-Boom´s einfach auf die Hauptschnur und fertig funzt sehr gut.


Gruß Vossi


----------



## Schleie! (6. September 2002)

@Franky: Alles schön und gut, aber kann man auch 20er Schnur nehmen? Ich will deine montage gerade mal probieren und ich habe immer 20-22er Hauptschnur! 

@all: In der Angeldomaene gibt´s eine Matchschnur, 22er mit 6,55kg Monofile! Will ich mir nun 500m bestellen! Ist das was, oder nix? Meine alte 20er hatte gerade mal 3,90kg! Mann musste schon beim Auswerfen darauf achten, dass sie nicht reist! :e  :r   !


----------



## Bergi (6. September 2002)

HI!
Also ich fische genau so wie Veit und hatte damit noch nie Probleme!Die Montage geht schnell,vertüddelt nicht ist einfach gut!
Ich fische immer 18ner HAuptschnur und 16ner Vorfach mit 14 Haken.
Bei ganz heiklen fischen gehe ich sogar auf 16ner Hauptschnur und 14ner Vorfach runter und hab damit nie Probleme.Was natürlich wichtig ist,das man darauf achtet,das die Schnur nicht beschädigt,ausserdem braucht man ein wirklich weiche Rute mit guten Rückrad und eine Rolle mit fein justierbarer Bremse!
Wenn ich auf weite distanzen fischen möchte,dann schalte ich immer 5-6m 22monofile Schlagschnur vor!Damit bin ich immer super zurecht gekommen!

bergi


----------



## Schleie! (6. September 2002)

Ich habe 2 Picker mit 3m und guten Rückrad von Dream Tackle (Onyx Special Picker)! Steckruten natürlich! :g ! Rolle von Cormoran (7pi)! Bremse gut einstellbar!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. September 2002)

Ich benutze eine Ähnliche Montage wie oben gezeigt. Ich binde meine Schlaufen aber direkt auf der Hauptschnur. Dadurch wird das ganze noch unanfälliger gegen Tüddel, wenns abreisst hab ich nen Wirbel gespart, und gebunden hat man das doch auch in 15 sekunden.(erst die 30-50cm schlaufe binden, dann die vorfachschlaufe) Man kann die eine Seite der oberen Schlaufe übrigens weit mehr als 3cm länger lassen, ohne irgendwelche Nachteile. Und wenn man den Futterkorb selten Wechselt, kann man den auch direkt in die schlaufe binden. (ist aber aufwändiger zu binden)
Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Schleie! (6. September 2002)

Morgen Versuche ichs mal so: Hauptschnur Wirbel. 30-50cm Schnur und ans Ende einen Schlaufenknoten. Dort Perle, Wirbel mit Futterkorb und Perle. Ans andere Ende wieder Wirbel und da das Vorfach. Und? Ist das nix? Eine Kombination aus allen! :q


----------



## Franky (8. September 2002)

@ Schleie:

Ja klar kannst Du jegliche SChnurstärke nehmen, die Du hast!
Wie hats denn mit Deiner Montage funktioniert (von der ich mal gerne eine Skizze hätte...)???

@ Mühle:
Ich habe, wie gesagt, keinerlei gute Erfahrungen mit Feederbooms h Vossi) oder den Antitangles. Fürs Karpfenangeln mit Grundblei - kein Ding, aber ein Futterkorb verhält sich doch um einiges anders beim Flug und dreht alles ein, was er an Vorfach zu fassen bekommt!


----------



## Mühle (9. September 2002)

@ franky
habe jetzt des Rätsels Lösung, warum ich nie Probleme mit Anti-Tangles und Futterkorb hatte: Ich verwende nur Futterkörbe mit eingegossenem Wirbel, so dass sich der Futterkorb schon selbst eindrehen kann, ohne die Schnur zu verdrallen.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Schleie! (9. September 2002)

@Franky: Ich habve nun eine neue Montage entdeckt, die halb so, halb so ist! Hauptschnur ein Wirbel. 30-50cm oben Schlaufe. dan Perle, Futterkorb mit Wirbel und Perle. Dann unten ein Wirbel und dort das Vorfach einhängen! Gut, oder? Mit der Skizze schaffe ich nicht! Ist zu Verwirrend.


----------



## MeFoMan (9. September 2002)

Hi war zu faul alle Beiträge zu lesen. Ich fische schon seit Jahre sehr erfolgreich folgende Montage:

- 10er geflochtene Hauptschnur
- RunningBoom auf Hauptschnur
- Am Ende der Hauptschnur eine große Schlaufe binden
- Ein ca. 10 cm langes Stück Gummi (&quot;Maurergummi&quot; oder 
  Gummi aus Gummispitze von Koprute) nehmen und an beide
  Enden einen dicken Knoten binden (2 oder 3 übernander)
- Dann einfach die Schlaufen vom Vorfach bzw. der 
  Hauptschnur in einer &quot;8&quot; über den Gummiknoten stülpen
  und festziehen
FERTIG

Das Gummi dient als Puffer.
Mir ist noch NIE das Gummi gerissen.
Vertüdelungen habe ich auch so gut wie nie.

Probierts mal aus. Ist wirklich supereinfach.

Falls ihr eine &quot;selbstanschlagende&quot; Variante wollt,
klemmt einfach einen Stopper hinter den Boom, hat den
gelichen Effekt wie der Futterkorb in einer geschlossenen
Schlaufe (siehe Zeichung oben)

Gruss

MeFoMan


----------



## Bergi (9. September 2002)

@ MeFoFan:
Warum verwendest du ne geflochtene Hauptsehne?Mit monofil hast du doch noch dehnung und deine Rute alleine hat nicht die ganze Arbeit!Sind dir noch nie grosse Brassen ausgeschlitzt?
In welcher Entfernung fischst du denn?

Bergi


----------



## MeFoMan (9. September 2002)

Hi,

ich fische sowohl am See, als auch im Kanal und im großen Fluß (Ijssel, Ems) mit dieser Montage. Das Gummi verhindert das Ausschlitzen des Hakens. Große Brassen sind somit KEIN Problem. Hast du schon mal an der niederländischen Ijssel gefischt? Die Brassen sind wirklich stattlich...

Ich nehme Flechtschnüre, weil ich damit sehr dünne Schnüre verwenden und somit weit werfen kann. Weiterhin habe ich im Fluß viel weniger Strömungsdruck auf der Sehne...

Zur Entfernung:
Ich fische recht variabel. Beim Wettkampf habe ich meist 2 Futterstellen: 1 direkt vor mir an der 1. Kante, die 2. meist weit draußen (Kanal: am gegenüberliegenden Ufer / Fluß: Fahrrinne) . Ich habe absolut keine Lust, jedesmal die Rute wechseln zu müssen, nur weil ich mal &quot;weit&quot; werfen will   

C U

MeFoMan


----------



## Veit (10. September 2002)

Ich bin in den letzten Monaten auch auf den Geschmack gekommen und nehme lieber Geflochtene zum Feederen. Man hat einfach eine hervorragende Bisserkennung und wenn man den Futterkorb aktiv über den Grund zupft merkt man sofort wenn Hängergefahr droht. Etwas weitere Würfe sind ein positiver Nebeneffekt.


----------

